# Blueprint



## skgameron (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi

I am Sameer from India doing research on world war 2. I was going through military units used in World war 2, but no confirmations on few units. I managed to find few units which I was looking for. It would be very much appreciated if anyone can help me out with sketches or reference or blueprints of these Units.

3 inch M3
3.7 cm FlaK 37
3.7 cm FlaK 38
7 veld
7.5 cm FK 16 nA
7.5 cm m-01
8 inch M1
12.8 cm FlaK 40
15 cm Nblwf 41
25 mm CA mle 39
25 mm SA 34
30 cm Nblwf 42
30 cm Nblwf 43
37 mm M 39
37 mm M1939
37 mm WZ 36
40 mm m-36
40 mm WZ 36
44 mm M1937
45 mm M1942
47 mm FRC
47 mm M 36
47 mm model 1936
47 mm SA 37
47-32 M35
57 mm M1943
75 mm M1A1
75 mm FRC
75 mm M 15
75 mm mle 1897
75 mm WZ 97
75-46 C.A m34
76 mm 3 inch MS
76.2 mm M1939
80 mm M 05-32
90 mm M1A1
105 mm 105-28
105 mm M 13
105 mm WZ 29
122 mm M1938
149 mm 149-19
150 mm model 1934
152 mm M1938
155 C mle 1917
280 mm K5

Thanks in advance


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 17, 2016)

Have a look on Scribd - Read books, audiobooks, and more
There are a lot of WW2 Indian army docs there that will help a lot on ammunition and a little on the weapons themselves.
I hate to say it but the Scribd search engine stinks


----------

